

Let Me Pirate that For You - noagendamarket
http://lmptfy.com

======
noagendamarket
<http://lmptfy.com/?q=hackers>

------
ibejoeb
What does it do? Or, if it just "is what it is" then what was the impetus for
creating it?

~~~
olalonde
It's The Pirate Bay's version of <http://lmgtfy.com/>

~~~
noagendamarket
You are right.

------
noagendamarket
thanks :) Add your search query and share it with your friends when they ask
about content.

ie <http://lmptfy.com/?q=metallica>

------
qualiabyte
Love the Bitcoin doubloons ;D

~~~
noagendamarket
so do we - can you tell ? Bitcoin is another awesome project worthy of
support.

~~~
getsat
I'm glad to see more projects starting to accept Bitcoin. :)

------
flip
This is great... I can actually use this more than the google alternative!

------
lwat
Great I think you broke TPB's search!

